
Favorite Worst Movies by The Writers - bearwithclaws
http://www.themorningnews.org/archives/of_recent_note/favorite_worst_movies.php
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I got about 1/4 way down this and asked why I was wasting my time on it. No
good reason. There is _zero_ value in this.

Save your time, do something entertaining, useful, constructive, or just fun,
but don't bother reading this.

